# Dipendenze kdenlive

## neretux

Quando avvio kdenlive nel wizard di configurazione mi da come dipendenza non installata "dv module (libdv)" quando in realtà è installato: 

```
# eix libdv

[I] media-libs/libdv

     Available versions:  1.0.0-r2 {debug sdl xv}

     Installed versions:  1.0.0-r2(17:30:25 07/24/11)(sdl xv -debug)

     Homepage:            http://libdv.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Software codec for dv-format video (camcorders etc)

* media-libs/libdvb

     Available versions:  0.5.5.1-r2 0.5.5.1-r3 {doc}

     Homepage:            http://www.metzlerbros.org/dvb/

     Description:         libdvb package with added CAM library and libdvbmpegtools as well as dvb-mpegtools

[I] media-libs/libdvbpsi

     Available versions:  *0.1.1 *0.1.2 (~)0.1.3 0.1.4 0.1.4-r1 0.1.5 0.1.6 (~)0.1.7 (~)0.2.0 {doc}

     Installed versions:  0.2.0(22:38:08 06/12/11)(-doc)

     Homepage:            http://www.videolan.org/libdvbpsi

     Description:         library for MPEG TS/DVB PSI tables decoding and generation

[I] media-libs/libdvdcss

     Available versions:  (1.2) 1.2.10

   {doc}

     Installed versions:  1.2.10(1.2)(22:45:25 06/12/11)(-doc)

     Homepage:            http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html

     Description:         A portable abstraction library for DVD decryption

[I] media-libs/libdvdnav

     Available versions:  0.1.10 4.1.3_p1168 **9999

     Installed versions:  4.1.3_p1168(22:52:32 06/12/11)

     Homepage:            http://mplayerhq.hu/ http://svn.mplayerhq.hu/dvdnav/trunk/libdvdnav/

     Description:         Library for DVD navigation tools

* media-libs/libdvdplay

     Available versions:  1.0.1

     Homepage:            http://developers.videolan.org/libdvdplay/

     Description:         A simple library designed for DVD-menu navigation

[I] media-libs/libdvdread

     Available versions:  0.9.7 4.1.3_p1168 [M](~)4.1.3_p1217 **9999 {(+)css}

     Installed versions:  4.1.3_p1168(22:51:04 06/12/11)(css)

     Homepage:            http://mplayerhq.hu/ http://svn.mplayerhq.hu/dvdnav/trunk/libdvdread/

     Description:         Library for DVD navigation tools

Found 7 matches.

```

Ho fatto anche un 

```
# revdep-rebuild
```

 ed è tutto a posto.

Suggerimenti?

----------

## neretux

L'ho reinstallato e mi esce questo messaggio:

```
 * WARNING! Your system configuration contains neither "kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta"

 * nor "kde-base/kdebase-startkde". You need one of above.

 * With this setting you are unsupported by KDE team.

 * All missing features you report for misc packages will be probably ignored or closed as INVALID.

```

Suggerimenti?

----------

## neretux

Ma perchè nessuno risponde?

----------

## k01

beh queste due righe mi sembrano abbastanza esplicative:

 *Quote:*   

>  * WARNING! Your system configuration contains neither "kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta"
> 
>  * nor "kde-base/kdebase-startkde". You need one of above. 

 

quindi prova a installare o uno o l'altro

----------

## neretux

Li ho installati entrambi ma nulla. Che posso fare?

----------

## djinnZ

Sicuro che le dipendenze (nell'ebuild e nel makefile) siano allineate alla versione corrente di kde ?

----------

## neretux

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Sicuro che le dipendenze (nell'ebuild e nel makefile) siano allineate alla versione corrente di kde ?

 

Ops... non saprei. Come faccio a verificare?

----------

